# UltraMax II 695 - Need a new display board. Best options?



## ThomasCee (Sep 3, 2014)

Hello there!
I thought I knew enough to be dangerous about sprayers, but I guess not. I picked up a used Graco UltraMax II 695 for $650. It's a 2007 model, but the digital display is not working. Upon looking for parts, it looks like there are three generations of the UltraMax line or something like that?
I found a replacement display http://www.portlandcompressor.com/store/p-1918-graco-ultra-max-ii-digital-display-695-1595.aspx at this website. Is that a good option I should snag? It honestly was the ONLY place I found. I don't see much else out there, but I probably am looking in the wrong places.
Any suggestions? I can't tell what's wrong with the board, other than it looks quit sick lol!
Have a great day y'All!
Thomas


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

All the spraying I have done. And it is now quit a bit. I have never had a display board. And cannot imagine how anybody would ever need it. I wouldn't spend a dime on getting it fixed.

My last truck the speedometer broke. A new speedometer was like $800 bucks! Whaaa
15 mph 35 mph, 55 mph, 75 mph- I can tell how fast I'm going without spending that kinda Ching just fine thanx.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

I wouldn't waste my money on a new board. Non of my status have one and I haven't had any issues


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Does it run and regulate pressure without display board?


----------



## ThomasCee (Sep 3, 2014)

Yep, it does work and regulates pressure well so far. Knock on wood of course being used. It does look like it was abused, or at least not taken very good care of over it's 7 year life so far. I bought it from the repair shop that it had been abandoned in; it was absolutely filthy, and it has evidence of substantial hammering to free the pump valve balls. Maybe that's what finally froze up on them? Who knows.
I took a chance at $650... So we'll see, but it's good so far minus the screen.


----------



## oldccm (Jan 23, 2013)

Just talk to the repair shop and ask them to keep an eye out for a another scraped 695. If you can get a parts machine you could get a board and other needed parts.


----------

